# Any Of You Guys Into Cooking?



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pigs trotters!

Remember 'em well.

"I'm not eating them them!" she goes.

This from someone who went through food rationing in the war!

Never mind, me & Harry ( my dog ) are gonna love 'em.

Anybody want to send me some recipes for trotters?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

chinese style

not sure what to call this one

Pig's trotter and ham hock terrine


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

oubaas56 said:


> Pigs trotters!
> 
> Remember 'em well.
> 
> ...


I have a recipe for you.

You will need

1x pair of trotters

1x large dustbin

Prep

Put trotters in bin and then go to shop

and buy something decent to eat.

Seriously though, whatever floats your boat m8. Never had

them and never would.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Many year ago my local butch used to sell pigs trotters - Left feet 4p, Right feet 5p


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mutley said:


> Many year ago my local butch used to sell pigs trotters - Left feet 4p, Right feet 5p


90p a pound in waitrose


----------



## Koopa (Jan 26, 2010)

Long time eater...long time cooking hater!

But I would like to say.... YUK!,,,ICK..ICK... GAG....

But I'm sure they were nice... 

Kate


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Must say..never eaten them myself, but I remember my Mum stewing them up for the 'old man'....I presume she bunged them in a pot with all the veg....much as you would with a straight forward casserole...try a slow cooker.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I remember (30+ years ago) that my dad used to sometimes bring home a ham hock which I got the impression was a bit of a treat. He had it whole on a plate with bread/butter/mustard. It was never part of a family meal; only my father had it. The hock is the "joint" around the pig's ankle above the trotter (foot). I think trotters (and hocks) are used for pate/terrine type recipes as they have a strong flavour (no not in relation to the sh*t the pigs walk in). Might be a bit like pigeon - seen as vermin by some but very expensive in restaurants. Isn't TRIPE eaten a lot if France? I couldn't stomach it (pun intended)but it's just a matter of taste.

I think I did have a taste of the hock and it was surprisingly nice. As a child I refused to eat the TONGUE that my mother bought from the butchers (sheep/cow?) My mother and grandmother both really liked DRIPPING sandwiches made from the previous day's old roasting lard.

No wonder I'm a fussy eater (not in THAT way).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I remember my days as a child lining in East Lancashire; pig's trotters, cow heel, tripe, pig's belly, chitterlings, cow's udder :dontgetit: where I lived near Wigan there was a town centre abattoir which proudly displayed the motto "We Use Everything But The Squeal" on it's gates, they weren't kidding :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chittlin' on toast - yum...

Stocked up on meat at Smithfield market the other night/morning, but alas I didn't pick up any trotters...


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

Never tried them, but would once at least  I expect they'd need hours of stewing to become edible ?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> 90p a pound in waitrose


One item I hope I never see on a BOGOF :shocking: - that would test the skinflint in me - well that's what the 710 calls me when I shop for bargains - the ones with the yellow labels - in Tesco.

Move over BigM you've got competition.


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

come on you lot, swmbo ive heard of but 710?, someone enlighten me.....


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

I bet no-one has a beauty like this :thumbsup:










British made, must weigh a good couple of tonnes!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

nickkk said:


> come on you lot, swmbo ive heard of but 710?, someone enlighten me.....


With pleasure, seeing as how I walked into the same trap...

Read this post and subsequent. There's even a photo of my 710.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63139&st=0&p=638781&fromsearch=1&#entry638781


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RichTea said:


> I bet no-one has a beauty like this :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is it


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously Dude, your kitchen's a bit of a mess. Do like the 2 pizza ovens on the bottom though


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha, there is a big old disused airbase 2 mins from me, this is the main oven, shes a beauty!


----------

